# Bobcats Survivor



## Jermaniac Fan

Add a point to one person/subtract from one person. Each person starts with 5 points. When they get to 0 they are eliminated.

Everyone must wait one day before voting again.

Alan Anderson - 5
Lonny Baxter - 5
Primoz Brezec - 5 
Kevin Burleson - 5
Matt Carroll - 5
Melvin Ely - 5
Raymond Felton - 5
Othella Harrington - 5
Walter Hermann - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5
Jumaine Jones - 5
Brevin Knight - 5
Sean May - 5
Adam Morrison - 5
Emeka Okafor - 5
Bernard Robinson - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Gerald Wallace - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

I'll start!

Alan Anderson - 5
Lonny Baxter - 4 (-)
Primoz Brezec - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5
Matt Carroll - 5
Melvin Ely - 5
Raymond Felton - 5
Othella Harrington - 5
Walter Hermann - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5
Jumaine Jones - 5
Brevin Knight - 5
Sean May - 5
Adam Morrison - 5
Emeka Okafor - 5
Bernard Robinson - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Gerald Wallace - 6 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Alan Anderson - 5
Lonny Baxter - 4 
Primoz Brezec - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5
Matt Carroll - 5
Melvin Ely - 5
Raymond Felton - 5
Othella Harrington - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5
Jumaine Jones - 5
Brevin Knight - 5
Sean May - 4 (-)
Adam Morrison - 5
Emeka Okafor - 5
Bernard Robinson - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Gerald Wallace - 7 (+)


----------



## nutmeged3

Alan Anderson - 5
Lonny Baxter - 3 (-)
Primoz Brezec - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5
Matt Carroll - 5
Melvin Ely - 5
Raymond Felton - 6 (+)
Othella Harrington - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5
Jumaine Jones - 5
Brevin Knight - 5
Sean May - 4 
Adam Morrison - 5
Emeka Okafor - 5
Bernard Robinson - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Gerald Wallace - 7


----------



## Diable

Baxter is playing in Italy so technically he can't survive this long.We never offered Jumaine Jones a Qualifying Offer so he's an unrestricted free agent also

*Current Bobcats roster*
*POINT GUARD:*
Raymond Felton
Brevin Knight
Kevin Burleson. 
*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison 
Alan Anderson
Matt Carroll 
*SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace
Walter Hermann
Bernard Robinson. 
*POWER FORWARD*
Emeka Okafor
Sean May
Othella Harrington
*CENTER*
Primoz Brezec
Jake Voskuhl
Ryan Hollins.

_*Melvin Ely* is a restricted free agent who plays power forward and center_


----------



## endora60

*Current Bobcats roster*
*POINT GUARD:*
Raymond Felton - 6 
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison - 5
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 6 (+)

*SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace - 7
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

*POWER FORWARD*
Emeka Okafor -4 (-)
Sean May - 4 
Othella Harrington - 5

*CENTER*
Primoz Brezec - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## billfindlay10

Current Bobcats roster
POINT GUARD:
Raymond Felton - 6 
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 6 (+)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 6 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 7
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -4 
Sean May - 3 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

*Current Bobcats roster*
*POINT GUARD*
Raymond Felton - 6 
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison - 6 
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7 (+)

*SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace - 7
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

*POWER FORWARD*
Emeka Okafor -3 (-) 
Sean May - 3 
Othella Harrington - 5

*CENTER*
Primoz Brezec - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 6
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 6
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 8 (+)
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Sean May - 2 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 5
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 6
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 6
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 9 (+)
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Sean May - 2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 4 (-)
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Charlotte_______

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 6
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 7 (+)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 9 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Sean May - 2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3 (-)
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## billfindlay10

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 6
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 8 (+)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 9 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Sean May - 1 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3 
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 6
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 5

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 8
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10 (+)
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Sean May - OUT!! (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## nutmeged3

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 7 (+)
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 4 (-) 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 8
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 7

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

*POINT GUARD*
Raymond Felton - 7
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 4 

*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison - 8
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 (+)
*
SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace - 10 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

*POWER FORWARD*
Emeka Okafor -2 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

*CENTER*
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## billfindlay10

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 7
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 3 (-) 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 8
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3 (+)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 7
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 2 (-)

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 9 (+)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 8 (+)
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 1 (-)

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 9
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## billfindlay10

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 8 
Brevin Knight - 5
Kevin Burleson - 0 (-) *out!*

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 10 (+)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 3
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## thmst30

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 9 (+)
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 10 
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 2 (-)
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## nutmeged3

*POINT GUARD*
Raymond Felton - 9 
Brevin Knight - 6 (+)


*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison - 10 
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 9 (+)

*SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace - 10
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

*POWER FORWARD*
Emeka Okafor -2 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

*CENTER*
Primoz Brezec - 2 
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 9
Brevin Knight - 6


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 10
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 (+)
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 2
Jake Voskuhl - 5
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## WhoDaBest23

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 10 *(+)*
Brevin Knight - 6


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 10
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 2
Jake Voskuhl - 4 *(-)*
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## nbanoitall

Raymond Felton - 10 
Brevin Knight - 6


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11 +++++++++
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10 - - - - - 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 2
Jake Voskuhl - 4 
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## thekid

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 11 (+) 
Brevin Knight - 6


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11 
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 10 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 1 (-)
Jake Voskuhl - 4 
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Charlotte_______

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 11 
Brevin Knight - 6


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 (+)
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Primoz Brezec - 0 (-) OUT
Jake Voskuhl - 4
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 11 
Brevin Knight - 5(-)


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 
Walter Hermann -5
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3(+)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 4
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Grangerx33

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 (+)
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 
Walter Hermann -4(-)
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -3
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 4
Ryan Hollins - 4

Hi Jermainic Fan.


----------



## endora60

*POINT GUARD*
Raymond Felton - 12 (+)
Brevin Knight - 5


*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 9 (+)

*SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace - 11 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

*POWER FORWARD*
Emeka Okafor -2 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

*CENTER*
Jake Voskuhl - 4
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 8 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 (+)
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -2
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 4
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 9 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 (+)
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -1 (-)
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 4
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## nutmeged3

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 6 (+)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -1 
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 3 (-)
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Zuca

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 (+)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5 (-)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor -1 
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 3 (-)
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## endora60

*POINT GUARD*
Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 5


*SHOOTING GUARD*
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 10 (+) 

*SMALL FORWARD*
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5 

*POWER FORWARD*
Othella Harrington - 5

*CENTER*
Jake Voskuhl - 3 (-)
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13 (+)
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 10

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 2 (-)
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## qross1fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11 (-)
Alan Anderson - 5
Matt Carroll - 10

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 2 
Ryan Hollins - 5 (+)


----------



## Charlotte_______

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 (-1)
Matt Carroll - 10

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 2 (+1) ( For some reason he was left off, he still had one point) 

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 2
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## nutmeged3

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 10

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 3 (+1)

CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 1 (-1)
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Charlotte_______

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 5


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 10

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 3 (+1)
CENTER
Jake Voskuhl - 0 (-1) OUT
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 6 (+1)*


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 9 (-1)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 3 
CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 7 (+1)*


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 8 (-1)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 3 
CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## thekid

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 (+1)
Brevin Knight - 7 


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 (-1)
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 3 
CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 13 (-)*
Brevin Knight - 7 


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
*Emeka Okafor - 4(+)* 
CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 7 


SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 11 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 5
Emeka Okafor - 3(-)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
*Gerald Wallace - 12 * (+)
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
*Othella Harrington - 4* (-)
Emeka Okafor - 3

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 12(-)* 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 4
*Emeka Okafor - 4(+)*

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 10 (+) 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 4
*Emeka Okafor - 3 (-)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5*


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 9 (-)* 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 4
*Emeka Okafor - 3 (+)*

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 10 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 12 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 4
Emeka Okafor - 2 (-)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 10 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 13 (+)
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 4
Emeka Okafor - 1 (-)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## crazyfan

wade2shaq said:


> POINT GUARD
> Raymond Felton - 12
> Brevin Knight - 7
> 
> SHOOTING GUARD
> Adam Morrison - 11
> Alan Anderson - 4
> *Matt Carroll - 9(-)*
> 
> SMALL FORWARD
> Gerald Wallace - 13
> Walter Hermann -4
> Bernard Robinson - 5
> 
> POWER FORWARD
> Othella Harrington - 4
> *Emeka Okafor - 2 (+)*
> 
> CENTER
> Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Charlotte_______

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 13 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 3 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 3 (+)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 (+)
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 2 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 3 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
*Othella Harrington - 1* (-)
Emeka Okafor - 3 

CENTER
*Ryan Hollins - 6* (+)


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 10 (+)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 1
*Emeka Okafor - 2 (-) * 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 9 (-)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Othella Harrington - 1
*Emeka Okafor - 3 (+) * 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
*Othella Harrington - 0* (-)
*Emeka Okafor - 4* (+) 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6

Othella Harrington ELIMINATED


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 8 (-)* 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann -4
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 5 (+)* 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 7 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
*Walter Hermann - 3* (-)
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 6 * (+) 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 8 (+)* 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 11
Alan Anderson - 4 
*Matt Carroll - 7 (-)* 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3
Bernard Robinson - 5

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 6 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 8 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 (+)
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 
Bernard Robinson - 4 (-)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 6 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 8 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 
*Bernard Robinson - 3* (-)

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 7* (+)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13 (+)
Brevin Knight - 8 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 
Bernard Robinson - 2 (-)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 (+)
Brevin Knight - 8 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 
Bernard Robinson - 1 (-)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 
*Brevin Knight - 9 (+)*

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6

*Bernard Robinson - 0 (-)* is out


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 9 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 4 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
*Walter Hermann - 2 * (-) 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 8* (+)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## jamesblair23

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 9 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
*Alan Anderson * - 3 (-)
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
*Walter Hermann * - 3 (+) 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## nutmeged3

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15 (+)
Brevin Knight - 9 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 3 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 14 (-)* 
Brevin Knight - 9 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 3 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 3 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)* 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 9 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - 3 
Matt Carroll - 7 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
*Walter Hermann - 2* (-) 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 10* (+) 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

bruindre said:


> POINT GUARD
> Raymond Felton - 14
> Brevin Knight - 9
> 
> SHOOTING GUARD
> Adam Morrison - 12
> Alan Anderson - 3
> *Matt Carroll - 8 (+)*
> 
> SMALL FORWARD
> Gerald Wallace - 14
> Walter Hermann - 2
> 
> POWER FORWARD
> *Emeka Okafor - 9* (-)
> 
> CENTER
> Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - *15* (+)
Brevin Knight - 9 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 
Alan Anderson - *2* (-) 
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14 
Walter Hermann - 2 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## X-Factor

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 (+)
Alan Anderson - 2
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14
Walter Hermann - 1 (-)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 (+)
Alan Anderson - 2
*Matt Carroll - 9 (+)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14
*Walter Hermann - 0 (-) Gone.*

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Charlotte_______

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
Alan Anderson - 1 (-)
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 10 (+)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
*Alan Anderson - 0* (-)
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 11 * (+)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5

Alan Anderson ELIMINATED


----------



## qross1fan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12 (-)
Matt Carroll - 9

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 11

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6 (+)


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 (+)
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12
Matt Carroll - 9

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 14

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 10 (-)

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12
Matt Carroll - 9

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 15 (+)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 10 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5 (-)


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 12
*Matt Carroll - 10 (+)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 15 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (-)*

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Saint Baller

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
*Adam Morrison - 13 (+)*
Matt Carroll - 10 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 15

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 8 (-)*

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
Matt Carroll - 10 

SMALL FORWARD
*Gerald Wallace - 16 (+)*

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

*CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 4 (-)*


----------



## endora60

wade2shaq said:


> POINT GUARD
> Raymond Felton - 16
> Brevin Knight - 9
> 
> SHOOTING GUARD
> Adam Morrison - 13
> *Matt Carroll - 11 (+) *
> 
> SMALL FORWARD
> Gerald Wallace - 16
> 
> POWER FORWARD
> *Emeka Okafor - 7 (-) *
> 
> CENTER
> Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
*Matt Carroll - 10* (-) 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 16 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 8* (+) 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 4


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
Matt Carroll - 10 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 (+)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 3 (-)


----------



## nutmeged3

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 (+1)
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
Matt Carroll - 10 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 2 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 13 
Matt Carroll - 10 

SMALL FORWARD
*Gerald Wallace - 18 (+) * 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
*Ryan Hollins - 1 (-)*


----------



## Legend_33

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 
Brevin Knight - 9

SHOOTING GUARD
*Adam Morrison - 14(+) *
*Matt Carroll - 9(-) *

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 1


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 
Brevin Knight - 10(+)

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
Matt Carroll - 8(-) 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 1
<!-- / message -->


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 
Brevin Knight - 10

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
*Matt Carroll - 9 (+) *

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 7 (-)*

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 1


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 16 (-)* 
Brevin Knight - 10

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
Matt Carroll - 9 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 8 (+)*

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 1


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 11(+)

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
Matt Carroll - 8(-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8

CENTER
Ryan Hollins - 1<!-- / message -->


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 16 
*Brevin Knight - 12 (+)*

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
Matt Carroll - 8

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


*Ryan Hollins - 0 (-) out*


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 12 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
*Matt Carroll - 9 (+)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 7 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 12 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14
*Matt Carroll - 8 * (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 8 * (+)


----------



## cpawfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 12

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14 (+)
Matt Carroll - 8 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7 (-)


----------



## WhoDaBest23

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 12

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 15 (+)
Matt Carroll - 7 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 (+)
Brevin Knight - 12

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 15
Matt Carroll - 6 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17 
Brevin Knight - 13(+

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 15
Matt Carroll - 5 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 7


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 16 (-)* 
Brevin Knight - 13

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 15
Matt Carroll - 5 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 8 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 13

SHOOTING GUARD
*Adam Morrison - 16 (+)*
*Matt Carroll - 4 (-)*
SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 13

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 
*Matt Carroll - 3 * (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 9 * (+)


----------



## jamesblair23

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 13

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 
*Matt Carroll - 2 (-)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - * 10 (+)


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 13

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 
Matt Carroll - 3 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16
Brevin Knight - 13 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16
Matt Carroll - 4 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 (-)


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 13 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16
Matt Carroll - 3 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 (+)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 14(+ 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16
Matt Carroll - 2 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 15 (+) 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16
Matt Carroll - 1 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## bbasok

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 17(+)
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16
Matt Carroll - 0 (-) gone

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 16 (-)*
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 15* (-)
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 10* (+)


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
*Adam Morrison - 17 (+)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (-) *


----------



## WhoDaBest23

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 (+)
Brevin Knight - 14 (-)

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 17

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 14 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 18 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8 (-)


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 15 (+

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 17 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 16 
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 17 

SMALL FORWARD
*Gerald Wallace - 17 (-)* 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 15* (-) 
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 17 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 10 * (+)


----------



## nutmeged3

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15 
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 (-)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 (+)

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 10


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15 
Brevin Knight - 15

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 17 (+)

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9 (-)


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15 
Brevin Knight - 16(+

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 (-

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 18 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 9 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15 
Brevin Knight - 16

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 

SMALL FORWARD
*Gerald Wallace - 17 (-)* 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 10 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 14 * (-)
Brevin Knight - 16

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 11* (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 13 (-)
Brevin Knight - 17 (+)

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## cdsniner

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 14 (+)
Brevin Knight - 17 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 10 (-)


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 13* (-)
Brevin Knight - 17 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 16 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 11* (+)


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 14* (+)
Brevin Knight - 17 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 15(- 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 11*


----------



## Diable

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 15* (+)
Brevin Knight - 17 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 14(- 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 11*
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## endora60

POINT GUARD
Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 17 

SHOOTING GUARD
*Adam Morrison - 15 (+)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 10 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

endora60 said:


> POINT GUARD
> Raymond Felton - 15
> *Brevin Knight - 16 (-)*
> 
> SHOOTING GUARD
> Adam Morrison - 15
> 
> SMALL FORWARD
> Gerald Wallace - 17
> 
> POWER FORWARD
> *Emeka Okafor - 11 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 14* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 

SHOOTING GUARD
Adam Morrison - 15 

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
*Emeka Okafor - 12* (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

POINT GUARD
*Raymond Felton - 15 (+)*
Brevin Knight - 16 

SHOOTING GUARD
*Adam Morrison - 14 (-)*

SMALL FORWARD
Gerald Wallace - 17 

POWER FORWARD
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## Diable

_*Raymond Felton - 15 *_
_*Brevin Knight - 17 (+)
Adam Morrison - 13 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 17 
Emeka Okafor - 12*_


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 15 
Brevin Knight - 16 (-)
Adam Morrison - 13
Gerald Wallace - 19 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 15 (-)
Adam Morrison - 13
Gerald Wallace - 20 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 13
*Gerald Wallace - 21 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 11 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 13
*Gerald Wallace - 20 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 12 (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Adam Morrison - 13
Gerald Wallace - 21 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 15
Brevin Knight - 15 (+)
Adam Morrison - 12(-
Gerald Wallace - 21 
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 14 (-)
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 22 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 23 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 14 
Adam Morrison - 12
*Gerald Wallace - 22 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 13 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 14 
Adam Morrison - 12
*Gerald Wallace - 23 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 13 (-)
Brevin Knight - 14
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 24 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 14
*Adam Morrison - 13(+)*
Gerald Wallace - 24 
*Emeka Okafor - 11 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 15(+
*Adam Morrison - 12(-)*
Gerald Wallace - 24 
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 25 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 13 (-)
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 26 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 12 (-)
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 27 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 13 (+
Adam Morrison - 11(-
Gerald Wallace - 27 
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 12 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 27 
*Emeka Okafor - 10 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12 (-)
Brevin Knight - 13
Adam Morrison - 12 
Gerald Wallace - 28 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 10


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 12 (-)
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 29 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 10


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 13 (+)
Adam Morrison - 11 (-
Gerald Wallace - 29 
Emeka Okafor - 10
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 12 (-)
Adam Morrison - 11 
Gerald Wallace - 30 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 10


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 12 
*Adam Morrison - 12 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 12 
Adam Morrison - 12 
*Gerald Wallace - 29 (-) 
Emeka Okafor - 10 (+)*


----------



## cdsniner

Raymond Felton - 13 (+)
Brevin Knight - 12 
Adam Morrison - 12 
Gerald Wallace - 29 
Emeka Okafor - 9 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 11 (-)
Adam Morrison - 12
Gerald Wallace - 30 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 12 (+)
Adam Morrison - 11(-
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 9
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## NJ+VC

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 10 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 31 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12 (-)
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 10 
Gerald Wallace - 32 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## pup2plywif

Raymond Felton - 11 (-)
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 11(+) 
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 11 
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 11 
*Gerald Wallace - 31 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 10 (+)*


----------



## cdsniner

Raymond Felton - 12 (+) 
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 11 
Gerald Wallace - 31 
Emeka Okafor - 9 (-)


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 13(+)
Adam Morrison - 10(- 
Gerald Wallace - 31 
Emeka Okafor - 9 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 12 (-)
Adam Morrison - 10
Gerald Wallace - 32 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## cdsniner

Raymond Felton - 13 (+)
Brevin Knight - 12 
Adam Morrison - 10
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 8 (-)


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Raymond Felton - 14 (+)*
*Brevin Knight - 11 (-)*
Adam Morrison - 10
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 13 (-)
Brevin Knight - 11 
Adam Morrison - 10
Gerald Wallace - 33 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12 (-)
Brevin Knight - 11
Adam Morrison - 10
Gerald Wallace - 34 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## nash250

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 11
Adam Morrison - 9 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 35 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 12(+
Adam Morrison - 8 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 35 
Emeka Okafor - 8
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 8 
*Gerald Wallace - 34 (-) 
Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)*


----------



## cdsniner

Raymond Felton - 13 +
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 8 
Gerald Wallace - 34 
Emeka Okafor - 8 -


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 12 (-)
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 8
Gerald Wallace - 35 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 11 (-)
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 8
Gerald Wallace - 36 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11 
Brevin Knight - 13(+
Adam Morrison - 7(-
Gerald Wallace - 36 
Emeka Okafor - 8
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## mini_iverson213

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 12(-)
Adam Morrison - 7
Gerald Wallace - 37 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 12
Adam Morrison - 7
*Gerald Wallace - 36 (-) 
Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)*


----------



## Diable

Mini_Iverson I don't really care about this game,but you aren't supposed to vote more than once per day...That makes three times today and twice every other day for the last week


----------



## mini_iverson213

woops soz thought it was once evry 2 hours
i wont vote for the next 2 days


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 12
*Adam Morrison - 8 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 36 
*Emeka Okafor - 8 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 13 (+
Adam Morrison - 7( -)*
Gerald Wallace - 36 
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 8 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 36 
*Emeka Okafor - 7 (-)*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 13
Adam Morrison - 8 
*Gerald Wallace - 37 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 6 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 13
Adam Morrison - 8 
*Gerald Wallace - 36 (-) 
Emeka Okafor - 7 (+)*


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 13
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+) *
Gerald Wallace - 36 
*Emeka Okafor - 6 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 14(+
*Adam Morrison - 8 (-) *
Gerald Wallace - 36 
Emeka Okafor - 6
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 15(+
*Adam Morrison - 7 (-) *
Gerald Wallace - 36 
Emeka Okafor - 6
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 15
Adam Morrison - 7 
*Gerald Wallace - 35 (-) 
Emeka Okafor - 7 (+)*


----------



## cdsniner

Raymond Felton - 12 +
Brevin Knight - 15
Adam Morrison - 7 
Gerald Wallace - 35 
Emeka Okafor - 6 -


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 15
Adam Morrison - 7 
*Gerald Wallace - 34 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 7 (+)*


----------



## Reidiculous13

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Adam Morrison - 7 
Gerald Wallace - 34
Emeka Okafor - 8 (+)


----------



## nutmeged3

Raymond Felton - 13 (+)
Brevin Knight - 13 (-) 
Adam Morrison - 7 
Gerald Wallace - 34
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 14 (+)
Brevin Knight - 12 (-) 
Adam Morrison - 7 
Gerald Wallace - 34
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 12 
*Adam Morrison - 8 (+) *
Gerald Wallace - 34
*Emeka Okafor - 7 (-)*


----------



## Shady*

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 12 
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+)* 
Gerald Wallace - 34
*Emeka Okafor - 6 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 14 
*Brevin Knight - 13(+ 
Adam Morrison - 8 (-)* 
Gerald Wallace - 34
Emeka Okafor - 6
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 13
Adam Morrison - 8 
*Gerald Wallace - 33 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 7 (+)*


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 13
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+) *
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 6 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 14 
*Brevin Knight - 14(+
Adam Morrison - 8 (-) *
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 6


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 14
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 6 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 14 
*Brevin Knight - 15(+*
*Adam Morrison - 8 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 6


----------



## bruindre

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 15
*Adam Morrison - 7* (-)
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 7* (+)

Off topic: I'm curious. What's with the lack of support for Okafor in this poll?


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 15
*Adam Morrison - 8* (+)
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 6 (-)*



> Off topic: I'm curious. What's with the lack of support for Okafor in this poll?


Never thought much of him, really. If he stays healthy and contributes solid this coming season, my opinion may change.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 14 
Brevin Knight - 16 (+)
Adam Morrison - 8 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 5 (-)


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 14 
*Brevin Knight - 17 (+)
Adam Morrison - 7(-
*Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 5


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 13 * (-) 
Brevin Knight - 17 
Adam Morrison - 7
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 6* (+)


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 13 
*Brevin Knight - 16 (-)*
Adam Morrison - 7
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 7 (+)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13 
*Brevin Knight - 17 (+)*
*Adam Morrison - 6(-*
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 7


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 17 
Adam Morrison - 6
*Gerald Wallace - 32 (-) 
Emeka Okafor - 8 (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight - 17 
Adam Morrison - 5 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 33 (+) 
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## chabber

Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 16 (-)
Adam Morrison - 6 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 33
Emeka Okafor - 8

WTH, BK needs to go!! Why does he has so many votes??? :|


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 12* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 6 
Gerald Wallace - 33
*Emeka Okafor - 9* (+)


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 16(+
Adam Morrison - 5(-* 
Gerald Wallace - 33
Emeka Okafor - 9 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 16
*Adam Morrison - 6 (+) 
Gerald Wallace - 32 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 15 (-)
Adam Morrison - 7 (+)* 
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 16 (+)
Adam Morrison - 6 (-)* 
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 9
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 15 (-)
Adam Morrison - 7 (+)* 
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 16(+)
Adam Morrison - 6 (-)* 
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 9
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## pup2plywif

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 16
Adam Morrison - 7 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 8(-)


----------



## MusaSK

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight - 15 (-)
Adam Morrison - 8 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## chabber

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Adam Morrison - 9 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11 * (-)
Brevin Knight - 14 
Adam Morrison - 9 
Gerald Wallace - 32
*Emeka Okafor - 9 * (+)


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11 
*Brevin Knight - 15)+
Adam Morrison - 8(-* 
Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)
<!-- / message -->


----------



## chabber

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 14 -
Adam Morrison - 9 +*
Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 14 
Adam Morrison - 8 (-) 
Gerald Wallace - 33 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 9


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 14 
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+) * 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
*Emeka Okafor - 8 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 13 (-) 
Adam Morrison - 10 (+)* 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 8


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 14 (+) 
Adam Morrison - 9 (-)* 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 8
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 15 (+) 
Adam Morrison - 8 (-)* 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 8
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Raymond Felton - 12 (+)
Brevin Knight - 15
Adam Morrison - 8 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 7 (-)


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 16(+
Adam Morrison - 7(- 
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 7 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Guest

Raymond Felton - 12 *
Brevin Knight - 15(-)
Adam Morrison - 8(+)*
Gerald Wallace - 33 
Emeka Okafor - 7


----------



## chabber

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 14(-)
Adam Morrison - 9(+)
Gerald Wallace - 33
Emeka Okafor - 7


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 14
Adam Morrison - 9
Gerald Wallace - 33
*Emeka Okafor - 8* (+)


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 11 
*Brevin Knight - 13 (-)*
Adam Morrison - 9
Gerald Wallace - 33
*Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11 
*Brevin Knight - 14 (+)*
*Adam Morrison - 8(-
*Gerald Wallace - 33
Emeka Okafor - 9 (+)
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 10 * (-) 
Brevin Knight - 14 
Adam Morrison - 8
Gerald Wallace - 33
*Emeka Okafor - 10 * (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 10 
Brevin Knight - 14 
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 32 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 10


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 11 (+
*Brevin Knight - 14 
*Adam Morrison - 8 (-*
Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 10
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 13 (-)
Adam Morrison - 9 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 10


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 10* (-)
Brevin Knight - 13 
Adam Morrison - 9 
Gerald Wallace - 32
*Emeka Okafor - 11* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 11* (+)
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 8(-
*Gerald Wallace - 32
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 9 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 33 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 10 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 32 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 11


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 10* (-)
Brevin Knight - 13 
Adam Morrison - 10 
Gerald Wallace - 32 
*Emeka Okafor - 12* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 11* (+
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 9(-
*Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 12 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12* (+
Brevin Knight - 13 
*Adam Morrison - 8(-
*Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 12 
<!-- / message -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Diable

-Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight 14(+
Adam Morrison - 7(-
*Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 12 
<!-- / message -->

<!-- / message --><!-- sig --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight 15(+
Adam Morrison - 6(-
*Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 12


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-) 
Brevin Knight 15
Adam Morrison - 6
Gerald Wallace - 32 
*Emeka Okafor - 13* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12(+* 
Brevin Knight 15
*Adam Morrison - 5(-
*Gerald Wallace - 32 
Emeka Okafor - 13


----------



## crazyfan

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight 15
*Adam Morrison - 6 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 31 (-)* 
Emeka Okafor - 13


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight 15
*Adam Morrison - 7 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 30 (-)* 
Emeka Okafor - 13


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight 16(+
Adam Morrison - 6 (-)
*Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 13
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## crazyfan

*Raymond Felton - 13 (+)
Brevin Knight -14 (-)*
Adam Morrison - 7 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 13


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13 
Brevin Knight -14 
*Adam Morrison - 8 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 29 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 13


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 13 
*Brevin Knight - 13 (-) 
Adam Morrison - 9 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 13


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 12* (-)
Brevin Knight - 13 
Adam Morrison - 9 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 14* (+)


----------



## Diable

W/corrections

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 15(+
Adam Morrison -7(- 
*Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 14


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 15
*Adam Morrison 8 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 13 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 15
Adam Morrison - 8
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 14* (+)


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Adam Morrison - 9 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 14


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 11
*Brevin Knight - 15 (+)
Adam Morrison - 8 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 14
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 10* (-)
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 8 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 15* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 11* (+)
Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 7(-
*Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 15 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12* (+)
Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 6(-
*Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 15 
<!-- / message -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 6
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 16* (+)


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 7 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 15 (-)*


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 11
Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 8 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 14 (-)*


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12(+
*Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 7 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 14 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 7 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 15 * (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12* (+)
Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 6(-* 
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 15
<!-- / message -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 15 
Adam Morrison - 6 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 16* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12* (+)
Brevin Knight - 15 
*Adam Morrison - 5(- 
*Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 16 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12 
*Brevin Knight - 16 (+
Adam Morrison - 4(- 
*Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 16


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-) 
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 4 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 17* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 10* (-) 
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 4 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 18* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 11* (+) 
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 3(-
*Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 18
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 10 *(-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 3
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 19* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 11*(+)
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2(-*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 19 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12*(+)
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 1(-*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 19


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 18 (-)*


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 13(+
*Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 1 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 18
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 12* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 1 
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 19 *(+)


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 12 
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 29
*Emeka Okafor - 18 (-)*


----------



## thmst30

Raymond Felton - 12
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 2 
*Gerald Wallace - 30 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 17 (-)*


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 13(+
*Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 1(-
*Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 17


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 16 (-)*


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 14(+*
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 1 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 16 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 14
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 15 (-) *


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 13* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 2 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 16* (+)


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 3 (+) * 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 15 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 12* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 3 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 16* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 13* (+)
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2(-*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 16 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 3 (+) *
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 15 (-) *


----------



## crazyfan

*Raymond Felton - 14 (+)*
Brevin Knight - 16 
*Adam Morrison - 2 (-)* 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 15


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 13* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Adam Morrison - 2 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 16* (+)


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 15 (-)
Adam Morrison - 3 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 16


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 16 (+)
Adam Morrison - 2 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 16
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 17 (+)
Adam Morrison - 1 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 16
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 17 
*Adam Morrison - 2 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 16 (-)*


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 13
*Brevin Knight - 18(+ 
Adam Morrison - 1 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 16 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## endora60

Raymond Felton - 13
Brevin Knight - 18
*Adam Morrison - 2 (+) * 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 15 (-) *


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 12* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18
Adam Morrison - 2 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 16 *(+)


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight - 17 (-)
Adam Morrison - 3 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 16


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight - 18 (+)
Adam Morrison - 2 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 16
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Zuca

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight - 17 (-)
Adam Morrison - 3 (+)*
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 16


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton - 12
*Brevin Knight - 18 (+)
Adam Morrison - 2(-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 16
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18 
Adam Morrison - 2
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 17* (+)


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 12* (+)
Brevin Knight - 18 
*Adam Morrison - 1(-*
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 17 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Diable

*Raymond Felton - 13* (+)
Brevin Knight - 18 
*Adam Morrison - 0(- out*
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 17 
<!-- / message -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 12* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18 
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 18* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 11* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18 
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 19* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Raymond Felton - 10 (-)
Brevin Knight - 19 (+)* 
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 19


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 9* (-)
Brevin Knight - 19 
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 20* (+)


----------



## thmst30

Raymond Felton - 9
*Brevin Knight - 18 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 21 (+)*


----------



## X-Factor

Raymond Felton - 8 (-)
Brevin Knight - 18
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 22 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 7* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 23* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 6* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 24* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 5* (-)
Brevin Knight - 18
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 25* (+)


----------



## Cab1091

Raymond Felton - 6 (+)
Brevin Knight - 17 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 25


----------



## Zuca

*Raymond Felton - 7 (+)
Brevin Knight - 16 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 25


----------



## crazyfan

*Raymond Felton - 6 (-)* 
Brevin Knight - 16 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 26 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 5* (-)
Brevin Knight - 16 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 27* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Raymond Felton - 5 
Brevin Knight - 15 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 28 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Raymond Felton - 5 
Brevin Knight - 14 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 29 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 4* (-) 
Brevin Knight - 14 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 30* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Raymond Felton - 4 
Brevin Knight - 13 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 31 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 3* (-)
Brevin Knight - 13 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 32* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 2* (-)
Brevin Knight - 13 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 33* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Raymond Felton - 2 
Brevin Knight - 12 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 31
Emeka Okafor - 34 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 1* (-) 
Brevin Knight - 12 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 35* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Raymond Felton - 0* (-) 
Brevin Knight - 12 
Gerald Wallace - 31
*Emeka Okafor - 36* (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Brevin Knight - 13 (+) 
Gerald Wallace - 30 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 36


----------



## bruindre

*Brevin Knight - 12* (-) 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 37* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 11 (-) 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 38 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Brevin Knight - 10* (-) 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 39* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 9 (-) 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
Emeka Okafor - 40 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Brevin Knight - 8* (-) 
Gerald Wallace - 30 
*Emeka Okafor - 41* (+)


----------



## thmst30

*Brevin Knight - 7 (-)*
Gerald Wallace - 30
* Emeka Okafor - 42 (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 8 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 43 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Kapitalistsvin added one (I'm assuming accidentally) rather than subtracted one from Brevin Knight. Taking that into account, and with my vote, the count should be:

*Brevin Knight - 6* (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 44* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 5 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 45 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Brevin Knight - 4* (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
*Emeka Okafor - 46* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 3 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 47 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 2 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 48 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Brevin Knight - 1 (-)
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 49 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Brevin Knight - 0 (-) - OUT
Gerald Wallace - 30
Emeka Okafor - 50 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 29
Emeka Okafor - 51 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 28 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 52 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 27 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 53 (+)

This one should be easy Bruindre, doesn't seem like anyone is around to disagree with us.


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 26 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 54 (+)

You think this is easy....but the game isn't over till it's over. You wait. There are haters out there who's design is to simply mess up anything I do.


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace - 25 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 55 (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 24 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 56 (+)



> You think this is easy....but the game isn't over till it's over. You wait. There are haters out there who's design is to simply mess up anything I do.


Yea? Did you steal their candy? Pee on their sugar coated cookies?


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 23 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 57 (+)



Kapitalistsvin said:


> Yea? Did you steal their candy? Pee on their sugar coated cookies?


Somethin' like that. They're Clippers fans. Long story...


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 24 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 56 (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 23 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 57 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 22 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 58 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 21 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 59 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 20 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 60 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 19 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 61 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 18 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 62 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 17 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 63 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 16 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 64 (+)


----------



## nutmeged3

Gerald Wallace - 15(-)
Emeka Okafor - 65 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 14(-)
Emeka Okafor - 66 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 13(-)
Emeka Okafor - 67 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 12(-)
Emeka Okafor - 68 (+)


----------



## JS03

<hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> Gerald Wallace - 11(-)
Emeka Okafor - 69 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 10(-)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 9(-)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace - 8 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 9 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (-)


----------



## Zuca

Gerald Wallace - 9
*Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)
Derek Anderson - 4 (-)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 9
Emeka Okafor - 73 (+)
Derek Anderson - 3 (-)


----------



## bruindre

why is Derek Anderson even added in mid-game?

Gerald Wallace - 9
*Emeka Okafor - 74* (+)
*Derek Anderson - 2* (-)


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 10 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 74 
Derek Anderson - 1 (-)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 10 
Emeka Okafor - 73 (-)
Derek Anderson - 2 (+)
im gonna give Anderson a chance


----------



## Zuca

bruindre said:


> why is Derek Anderson even added in mid-game?


Because Derek wasn't with Cats when this game started...! So he got signed, he's got to be in this game!


*Gerald Wallace - 9 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 74 (+)*
Derek Anderson - 2


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 8 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (+)
Derek Anderson - 2


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 7 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 76 (+)
Derek Anderson - 2


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 7 
*Emeka Okafor - 77* (+)
*Derek Anderson - 1* (-)


----------



## X-Factor

Gerald Wallace - 7
Emeka Okafor - 78 (+)
*Derek Anderson - 0 (-)*


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace - 6 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 79 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 7 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 78 (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace - 6 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 79 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 7 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 78 (-)

i believe in wallace


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 8 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 77 (-)

proposing the biggest comeback in history !! :lol:


----------



## PFortyy

JMES HOME said:


> Gerald Wallace - 8 (+)
> Emeka Okafor - 77 (-)
> 
> proposing the biggest comeback in history !! :lol:


Gerald Wallace - 9 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 76 (-)
lets go wallace, lets go!


----------



## Baller_8

yeh good luck with wallace winning. NOT!


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 10 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (-)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace - 9 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 76 (+)


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 10 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (-)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 11 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 74 (-)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 12 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 73 (-)
keep voting for wallace


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 13 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (-)

i belive in wallace


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (-)
wallace mvp


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (-)
wallace 2007 allstar


----------



## Auggie

Gerald Wallace - 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)


----------



## Ninerballin

Gerald Wallace- 12(-)
Emeka Okafor- 73(+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 13 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (-)


----------



## Mikki has cool hair

Haha, we usually play this game in the off-season, so I understand why you are playing now.

(Not being a dick, I actually like how the franchise is doind, we could even be trading partners comming up)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (-)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 15 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (-)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 16 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 69 (-)


----------



## thmst30

Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 16 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 69 (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (+)


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 16 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 69 (-)

*we belive in gerald *


----------



## nutmeged3

Mikki has cool hair said:


> Haha, we usually play this game in the off-season, so I understand why you are playing now.


Yea about that... notice when it was started?


----------



## thmst30

Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (+)


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 16 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 69 [-]


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 17 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 68 [-]


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 18 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 67 [-]


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 19 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 66 [-]


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 20 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 65 [-]


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 21 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 64 [-]


----------



## Zuca

Jeff McInnis - 5
*Gerald Wallace - 20 [-]
Emeka Okafor - 65 [+]*


----------



## JS03

Jeff McInnis - 5 
Gerald Wallace - 21 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 64 [-]


----------



## Zuca

Jeff McInnis - 5 
*Gerald Wallace - 20 [-]
Emeka Okafor - 65 [+]*


----------



## PFortyy

Jeff McInnis - 5
Gerald Wallace - 21 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 64 [-]


----------



## nutmeged3

Jeff McInnis - 4 [-]
Gerald Wallace - 21
Emeka Okafor - 65 [+]


----------



## JS03

Jeff McInnis - 3 [-]
Gerald Wallace - 22 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 65


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Jeff McInnis - 3 
Gerald Wallace - 21 [-]
Emeka Okafor - 66[+]


----------



## thmst30

Jeff McInnis - 3
Gerald Wallace - 20 [-]
Emeka Okafor - 67[+]


----------



## JS03

Jeff McInnis - 3
Gerald Wallace - 21 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 66[-]


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Jeff McInnis - 3
Gerald Wallace - 20 [-]
Emeka Okafor - 67 [+]


----------



## PFortyy

Jeff McInnis - 3
Gerald Wallace - 21 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 66[-]


----------



## JS03

Jeff McInnis - 3
Gerald Wallace - 22 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 65[-]


----------



## shookem

*Jeff McInnis - 2 [-]*
*Gerald Wallace - 23 [+]*
Emeka Okafor - 65


----------



## PFortyy

Jeff McInnis - 2 
Gerald Wallace - 24 +
Emeka Okafor - 64 -


----------



## JS03

Jeff McInnis - 2 
Gerald Wallace - 25 +
Emeka Okafor - 63 -


----------



## JMES HOME

Jeff McInnis - 2
Gerald Wallace - 26 +
Emeka Okafor - 62 -


----------



## PFortyy

Jeff McInnis - 2
Gerald Wallace - 27 +
Emeka Okafor - 61 -


----------



## JMES HOME

Jeff McInnis - 2
Gerald Wallace - 28 +
Emeka Okafor - 60 -


----------



## PFortyy

Jeff McInnis - 2
Gerald Wallace - 29 +
Emeka Okafor - 59 -


----------



## Zuca

Jeff McInnis - 2
*Gerald Wallace - 28 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 60 (+)*


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Jeff McInnis - 2
Gerald Wallace - 27 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 61 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Jeff McInnis - 1* (-)
Gerald Wallace - 27 
*Emeka Okafor - 62* (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Jeff McInnis - 2 (+)
Gerald Wallace - 26 (-)*
Emeka Okafor - 62


----------



## PFortyy

Jeff McInnis - 1 -
Gerald Wallace - 27 +
Emeka Okafor - 62


----------



## WildByNature

Jeff McInnis - 0 (-) BYE BYE
Gerald Wallace - 27 
Emeka Okafor - 63 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 28 +
Emeka Okafor - 62 -


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 27 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 63 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 26 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 64 (+)


----------



## The Jopker

Gerald Wallace - 25 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 65 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace - 24 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 66 (+)*


----------



## JS03

*Gerald Wallace - 25 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 65 (-)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 26 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 64 (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 25 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 65 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 24 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 66 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 23 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 67 (+)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace - 22 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 68 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 21 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 69 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace - 20 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 21 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 69 (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 20 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 70 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 19 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 18 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace - 17 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 73 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 16 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 74 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 17 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 73 (-)


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 18 [+]
Emeka Okafor - 72 [-]


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 19 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 71 (-)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 18 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 19 -
Emeka Okafor - 71 +


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace - 20 +
Emeka Okafor - 70 -


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 21 +
Emeka Okafor - 69 -


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace - 20* (-)
*Emeka Okafor - 70* (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 21 +
Emeka Okafor - 69 -


----------



## crazyfan

Gerald Wallace - 20 -
Emeka Okafor - 70 +


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace - 19* (-)
*Emeka Okafor - 71* (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 18 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 72 (+)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace - 17 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 73 (+)


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Gerald Wallace - 16 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 74 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 16 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 74 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace - 16 (+)
Emeka Okafor - 74 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 16 +
Emeka Okafor - 74 -


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace - 15 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 75 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace - 14 (-)
Emeka Okafor - 76 (+)*

What a hard fight!


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace - 15 +
Emeka Okafor - 75 -


----------



## nutmeged3

Gerald Wallace 14 (-)
Emeka Okafor 76 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor 77 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor 76 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor 77 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor 76 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor 77 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace 12 (-)
Emeka Okafor 78 (+)*


----------



## Ninerballin

Gerald Wallace 13 (+)
Emeka Okafor 77 (-)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor 76 (-)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 15 +
Emeka Okafor 75 -


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 14 (-)
Emeka Okafor 76 (+)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor 77 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 14 (+)
Emeka Okafor 76 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 13 (-)
Emeka Okafor 77 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace 12 (-)
Emeka Okafor 78 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 13 +
Emeka Okafor 77 -


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 12 (-)
Emeka Okafor 78 (+)*


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 11 (-)
Emeka Okafor 79 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 12 (+)
Emeka Okafor 78 (-)


----------



## The Jopker

Gerald Wallace 11 (-)
Emeka Okafor 79 (+)

And please let it end. It's embarrassing that this is the longest running thread on the board.


----------



## PFortyy

*Gerald Wallace 12 (+)
Emeka Okafor 78 (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 11 (-)
Emeka Okafor 79 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 12 (+)
Emeka Okafor 78 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 11 (-)
Emeka Okafor 79 (+)*


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 10 (-)
Emeka Okafor 80 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 9 (-)
Emeka Okafor 81 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 10 (+)
Emeka Okafor 80 (-)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 11 +
Emeka Okafor 79 -


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 10 (-)
Emeka Okafor 80 (+)


----------



## The Jopker

Gerald Wallace 9 (-)
Emeka Okafor 81 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 10 (+)
Emeka Okafor 80 (-)


----------



## nutmeged3

Gerald Wallace 9 (-)
Emeka Okafor 81 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 8 (-)
Emeka Okafor 82 (+)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 7 (-)
Emeka Okafor 83 (+)


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 8 (+)
Emeka Okafor 82 (-)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 9 +
Emeka Okafor 81 -


----------



## melo4life

Gerald Wallace 10 +
Emeka Okafor 80 -


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 9 -
Emeka Okafor 81 +


----------



## The Jopker

Gerald Wallace 8 (-)
Emeka Okafor 82 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 7 (-)
Emeka Okafor 83 (+)


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 6 (-)
Emeka Okafor 84 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Gerald Wallace 5 (-)
Emeka Okafor 85 (+)


----------



## JMES HOME

*Gerald Wallace 6 (+)
Emeka Okafor 84 (-)*


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 5 (-)
Emeka Okafor 85 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 4 (-)
Emeka Okafor 86 (+)*


----------



## The Jopker

Gerald Wallace 3 (-)
Emeka Okafor 87 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 4 +
Emeka Okafor 86 -
wallace is still going to win!


----------



## JMES HOME

*Gerald Wallace 5 +
Emeka Okafor 85 -*


----------



## Knick Killer

Gerald Wallace 4 -
Emeka Okafor 86 +


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 5 +
Emeka Okafor 85 -


----------



## melo4life

Gerald Wallace 6 +
Emeka Okafor 84 -


----------



## JS03

Gerald Wallace 7 +
Emeka Okafor 83 -


----------



## JMES HOME

Gerald Wallace 8 +
Emeka Okafor 82 -


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 7 (-)
Emeka Okafor 83 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace 6 (-)
Emeka Okafor 84 (+)*


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 5 (-)
Emeka Okafor 85 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Gerald Wallace 4 (-)
Emeka Okafor 86 (+)*


----------



## WildByNature

Gerald Wallace 3 (-)
Emeka Okafor 87 (+)


----------



## Auggie

Gerald Wallace 2 (-)
Emeka Okafor 88 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Gerald Wallace 3 +
Emeka Okafor 87 -

noooo


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 2 (-)
Emeka Okafor 88 (+)*


----------



## melo4life

Gerald Wallace 3 (+)
Emeka Okafor 87 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Gerald Wallace 2 (-)
Emeka Okafor 88 (+)*


----------



## The Jopker

Gerald Wallace 1 (-)
Emeka Okafor 89 (+)


----------



## melo4life

Gerald Wallace 0 (-) CYA GERALD
Emeka Okafor 90 (+)

I just wanted to finish it


----------



## JMES HOME

GRRR!!! GERALD LOST, perhaps the biggest upset in NBA history...




*
 you know im joking  *


----------



## PFortyy

Dammit!!!!


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

My man 0kafor... congratz!


----------



## Zuca

*Eric Williams 9 (-)
Emeka Okafor 91 (+)*


----------



## The Jopker

They're only supposed to start with 5 so

Eric Williams 3 (-)
Emeka Okafor 92 (+)


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 4 + williams is gonna win!
Emeka Okafor 91 -


----------



## JMES HOME

Eric Williams 5 + 
Emeka Okafor 90 -


----------



## Zuca

The Jopker said:


> They're only supposed to start with 5 so
> 
> Eric Williams 3 (-)
> Emeka Okafor 92 (+)


Oh yeah, I'm sorry. You're right.


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 6 + 
Emeka Okafor 89 -


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams 7 + 
Emeka Okafor 88 -


----------



## Knick Killer

Eric Williams 8 + 
Emeka Okafor 87 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 9 + 
Emeka Okafor 86 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 10 +
Emeka Okafor 85 -

Williams mvp!


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 11 +
Emeka Okafor 84 -

Williams mvp! :lol:


----------



## The Jopker

Really, do you think a bench guy like Williams should win over Okafor, a franchise player?


----------



## PFortyy

The Jopker said:


> Really, do you think a bench guy like Williams should win over Okafor, a franchise player?


hell yeah!

Eric Williams 12 +
Emeka Okafor 83 -

join in and vote for the champ


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 13 +
Emeka Okafor 82 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 14 +
Emeka Okafor 81 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 15 +
Emeka Okafor 80 -


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams 16 +
Emeka Okafor 79 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 17 +
Emeka Okafor 78 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 18 +
Emeka Okafor 77 -


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams 19 +
Emeka Okafor 76 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 20 +
Emeka Okafor 75 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 21 +
Emeka Okafor 74 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 22 +
Emeka Okafor 73 -


----------



## Ninerballin

Eric Williams 21 -
Emeka Okafor 74 +


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 22 +
Emeka Okafor 73 -


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams 23 +
Emeka Okafor 72 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 24 +
Emeka Okafor 71 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 25 +
Emeka Okafor 70 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 26 +
Emeka Okafor 69 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 27 +
Emeka Okafor 68 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 28 +
Emeka Okafor 67 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 29 +
Emeka Okafor 66 -


----------



## The Jopker

Thanks for posting more on this thread than the general forum. Way to contribute there guys.


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 30 +
Emeka Okafor 65 -

Yeah I think it's pretty good that we have contributed well to this thread aswell.


----------



## nutmeged3

You see this is probably the biggest thread the Bobcats forum has ever had and it sucks that it's going to be tainted like this because of a couple of guys are trying to be "funny" so just tell me how Williams who in 6 games with the Bobcats has played 3 scoreless minutes is better then Okafor.

Seriously, justify that for me, but whatever have your fun I can't stop you


----------



## melo4life

nutmeged3 said:


> You see this is probably the biggest thread the Bobcats forum has ever had and it sucks that it's going to be tainted like this because of a couple of guys are trying to be "funny" so just tell me how Williams who in 6 games with the Bobcats has played 3 scoreless minutes is better then Okafor.
> 
> Seriously, justify that for me, but whatever have your fun I can't stop you


Umm, we never said that Williams is better then Okafor, maybe we just want the underdog to win, and we aren't trying to be funny.


----------



## JMES HOME

*Eric Williams 31 +
Emeka Okafor 64 - *


----------



## JMES HOME

melo4life said:


> Umm, we never said that Williams is better then Okafor, maybe we just want the underdog to win, and we aren't trying to be funny.


lol :lol:


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 32+
Emeka Okafor 63-

Eric Williams MVP!


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 31 -
Emeka Okafor 64 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 30 -
Emeka Okafor 65 +


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 29 -
Emeka Okafor 66 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 28 -
Emeka Okafor 67 +


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 27 -
Emeka Okafor 68 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 26 -
Emeka Okafor 69 +


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 25 -
Emeka Okafor 70 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 24 -
Emeka Okafor 71 +


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 23 -
Emeka Okafor 72 +

I'm pretty sure you messed up the addition on that last one.


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 22 -
Emeka Okafor 73 +

lol my bad went the wrong way


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 21 -
Emeka Okafor 74 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 20 -
Emeka Okafor 75 +


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 19 -
Emeka Okafor 76 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 18 -
Emeka Okafor 77 +


----------



## The Jopker

Eric Williams 17 -
Emeka Okafor 78 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 16 -
Emeka Okafor 79 +


----------



## foreman

Eric Williams 15 -
Emeka Okafor 80 +


----------



## nutmeged3

Eric Williams 14 -
Emeka Okafor 81 +

Welcome to the Charlotte forum foreman


----------



## JMES HOME

*Eric Williams 15 +
Emeka Okafor 80 -*


----------



## melo4life

I do believe there is a limit like one per day, so im not sure how you can get 3, sooo it should be:

Eric Williams 31 +
Emeka Okafor 64 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 32 +
Emeka Okafor 63-

ERIC!!!!!MVP


----------



## The Jopker

I no longer recognize your participation in this event.

Eric Williams 14 -
Emeka Okafor 81 +


----------



## PFortyy

The Jopker said:


> I no longer recognize your participation in this event.
> 
> Eric Williams 14 -
> Emeka Okafor 81 +


with jokers vote the correct score should be
Eric Williams 31 +
Emeka Okafor 64 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 32 +
Emeka Okafor 63 -


----------



## JMES HOME

*Eric Williams 33 +
Emeka Okafor 62 -*


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 34 +
Emeka Okafor 61 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 35 +
Emeka Okafor 60 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 36 +
Emeka Okafor 59 -


----------



## Knick Killer

Eric Williams 35 -
Emeka Okafor 60 +


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 36 +
Emeka Okafor 59 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 37 +
Emeka Okafor 58 -


----------



## Knick Killer

Eric Williams 36 -
Emeka Okafor 59 +


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams 37 +
Emeka Okafor 58 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 38 +
Emeka Okafor 57 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 39 +
Emeka Okafor 56 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 40 +
Emeka Okafor 55 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 41 +
Emeka Okafor 54 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 42 +
Emeka Okafor 53 -

lol...


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 43 +
Emeka Okafor 52 -

What?.....


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 44 +
Emeka Okafor 51 -

what? what? .....


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 45 +
Emeka Okafor 50 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 46 +
Emeka Okafor 49 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 47 +
Emeka Okafor 48 -


----------



## Knick Killer

you 2 guys are obsessed haha.


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 48 +
Emeka Okafor 47 -

He hits the front !!


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 49 +
Emeka Okafor 46 -

yes!


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 50 +
Emeka Okafor 45 -


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 51 +
Emeka Okafor 44 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Eric Williams 52 -
Emeka Okafor 43 +


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 53 +
Emeka Okafor 42 -


----------



## PFortyy

Eric Williams 54 +
Emeka Okafor 41 -


----------



## JS03

Eric Williams 55 +
Emeka Okafor 40 -


----------



## Zuca

So, Okafor is the winner, since EWill is out, and Alan Anderson was already eliminated in the begin of this topic.


----------



## melo4life

Eric Williams 56 +
Emeka Okafor 39 -

Why is EWill out?


----------



## nutmeged3

Well, the name of the game is Bobcat Survivor and he isn't a Bobcat anymore


----------

